# What to cover heat mat with?



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

Before we move Tango into his viv, we wanted to make sure there was no way he can burn himself from the heat mat.

We are going to be using Aspen in the viv, but should we put anything over the mat before we put the Aspen in?

(We are taping a piece of laminate floor insulation under the mat btw and then taping the mat over that. The insulation is the grey foam type one that you can get from B&Q.)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

If you have a mat stat (preferably a pulse stat but they cost more) you should be fine. NEVER use a heat mat without a stat, even a basin on/off one is better than nothing and will protect your snake but heat will be on or off. With a pilse stat the change in heat is more gradual.
Mats may not provide enough heat if the ambient room temp falls too low so either ensure it stays circa22-24 degrees C or put a bulb with guard and a separate sta in too.

Re the laminate, be careful it will not give off fumes when hot.I think this is unlikely but best to check.

Good you are taping the mat down as it can be harmful to snake if it gets underneath the mat.

Some say that mats should not be directly on top of the floor in a wooden viv but I have not had a problem but check up.

Ensure that the tape is fully secure with no sticky bits exposed as the snake will get stuck to it-this is also very important to check when you have cleaned the viv and if necessary replace the tape.

If a glass viv, the mat should not be inside but rather underneath and NOT touching the glass.

Tape the stat probe and thermometer probe direct to the mat by the way OR in a glass viv to the glass floor.

All the very best.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Rob

I'll give you a bit of info on Tango and what viv he will be going into. He was 1 year old on 20 July this year and is approx 25" long but not big diameter wise. He has been kept in a container similar to a faunarium. His new viv is a Vivexotic VX36 which is 36" L x 18" D x 21" H.

Don't worry we do have a Habistat pulse stat, we checked on what we should get before we bought him last year and was told they were the best one to get. 

We were planning to put a energy bulb (with a guard) in to provide light into the viv as its facing away from the window, we were also told it will provide some heat too.

I think you have got confused where you put about the laminate. Its actually grey foam insulation (designed to go under laminate flooring) that we will be using which we had left when we put our laminate floor down.

I've just thought if we put some of the foam insulation under the mat, we could also put some over the mat too and tape it all down. I'm wondering though if the top layer of foam will allow heat through, what do you think?

Yes I will be making sure no sticky tape is showing that Tango can get stuck on.

I've also picked a great tip off here, it is to tape the stat probe and digital thermometer probe together before fastening them to the mat. Definitely a good idea. 

What do you think? 



rob challis said:


> If you have a mat stat (preferably a pulse stat but they cost more) you should be fine. NEVER use a heat mat without a stat, even a basin on/off one is better than nothing and will protect your snake but heat will be on or off. With a pilse stat the change in heat is more gradual.
> Mats may not provide enough heat if the ambient room temp falls too low so either ensure it stays circa22-24 degrees C or put a bulb with guard and a separate sta in too.
> 
> Re the laminate, be careful it will not give off fumes when hot.I think this is unlikely but best to check.
> ...


----------



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan but I would not put any of the laminate on top of the mat as there could be a build up of heat between it and the mat.

Just the substrate on top should be fine.

He is quite small for a large viv so put hides warm and cool ends and some bark he can get under which straddles the warm and cool areas.

I tend to have a digital thermo at each end to ensure there is the requisite heat gradient.

The viv is quite high (not a problem in itself) so if you have another one with same floor area but lower height (15-18 inches) you could put a more arborial snake in the current one.

Rule of thumb is that the floor area should be smae/greater than the length of the snake.

So this viv should suit him when adult size.

Sounds like you are doing all of the right things.

Take care,

Regards,

Rob


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

get some lino, as thin as possible as they dont tend to use any nasty chemicals on these (check tho, if its a single ply type then it should be fine). Cut to fit and viola! Also simply wipes clean when you do a full tank clean.


----------



## kevcollyer (May 22, 2007)

*heat mat*

Well what i have done in the past is put a piece of toughened glass on top (raised about 6mm from mat & rounded edges).
This worked well for me & protects mat from any liquids.


----------

